# i need help with something



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

ok so one of my arrows wants to hit bout an inch low and an inch to the right of the x on a vegas spot target. ive heard u can twist the nock and stuff

how do i get it to move into the x region. wat do i gotta twist/tweak.


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

You can try and twist the nock to the next vane and if that doesn't help twist to the next one. If it's still not hitting with the rest of your arrows, try refletching. If this still doesn't work.....find a trash can. :wink:


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Ive got a few arrows that wouldnt tune and are just bad juju!


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah i have a vegas 3 spot shoot on march 5th and i need to resolve this problem asap. thanks for the help guys


----------



## redboyd7 (Nov 5, 2010)

I will assume that you are shooting at twenty yards, also your arrows are numbered. Shoot at ten yards and see if the bad arrow is with the group. If not then without a shooting machine it will be cheaper to buy new arrows. If it is just this one arrow you a very lucky. Moving a nock works best with carbon arrows because they all have a heavy side. If you want to understand this Nuts & Bolts has a great article on this. (swimming or bath tub test your arrows)


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

redboyd7 said:


> I will assume that you are shooting at twenty yards, also your arrows are numbered. Shoot at ten yards and see if the bad arrow is with the group. If not then without a shooting machine it will be cheaper to buy new arrows. If it is just this one arrow you a very lucky. Moving a nock works best with carbon arrows because they all have a heavy side. If you want to understand this Nuts & Bolts has a great article on this. (swimming or bath tub test your arrows)


What :doh: not true at all. It is VERY easy to get your arrows into a group and do it at 20 yds with carbon and aluminum shafts by turning the nock and without using a machine. If you can't do it then that's the shooter not the equipment. I do this all the time with my 2314s indoors when one starts acting funny or when I change nocks (yes nocks do wear out) or when setting up new arrows or if I just refletched one or two. 

I also do this with my field setup outdoors at 60 yds. WITHOUT a shooting machine. It is fairly simple.

It is simple to do. Just turn the dag on nock slightly until it hits in the group. If it doesn't move into the group change to a different cock vane. If that doesn't work change the nock.

What if you buy new arrows and they don't all hit together? Do you go buy more?


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Have you powder tested your arrows?


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Sometimes you can get a brand new arrow that for some unknown reason just will not group with the rest no matter what you try.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Not to sound like a smart arse, but do you only have 3 arrows? I would try turning the nock, just like everyone else stated. I do it on all of my set-ups from field to 3d to indoor. I have more than 3 arrows and if I have one that just will not group, I use arrow number 4, 5, 6, etc. 
One more thing. I find that for some reason, occassionally, I will shoot lights out on 2 out of 3 spots when shooting the vegas face. Sometimes I have one spot that just will not shoot the same for me. Since I usually shoot the same order on the spots, I change the order that I shoot each spot. Even though I shoot them in a different order, I shoot the same arrow at each dot. I find that it is not the arrow, but rather I am doing something different on one particular dot. For me it is usually the bottom right dot as that is usually the one that I shoot last. I think it is when I am getting tired and I am pushing and pulling with a different amount of force. 
Try changing up your order of dots but remember to shoot the same arrow at each dot no matter which order. That will tell you if it is the arrow, or if it is you.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I just wish I was good enough that I could tell that an arrow was a flyer. :tongue:


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

are they some kind of carbon express arrows?


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

i have a dozen arrows, but i wanna tune these as good as possible before i move onto the others


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

Swap the nock and report back, OK?

I've found that the nocks ARE the weak link in our arrows and DO wear out like Kade already mentioned. Nocks also don't stay aligned with the shafts forever. This machine tells all with misaligned pins and nocks.


----------

